
Chicago undergraduate mathematics bibliography - luu
https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~abhishek/chicmath.htm
======
tokenadult
This was my guide for finding books to buy when my son was little and I first
discovered his interest in mathematics. (This list has been on various places
online since the turn of the most recent century.) There is good stuff on this
list. Now my oldest son is all grown up, living on his own, and teaching other
people programming. Life is good. This list helped.

------
copperx
Excellent. I would love to see a list like this for theoretical CS, with the
beginner/intermediate/advanced distinctions.

------
baby
This is impressive and odd to me as I graduated in Mathematics but I have
never bought a math book in my life. Well, I had to when I was in North
America but I don't think I read them, used mostly online resources.

------
mazsa
My favourite math library: [http://us.metamath.org/](http://us.metamath.org/)

